# Standard flow bobcat with high-flow snow thrower



## gilroy69 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have an S175 rated at 16.9GPM flow rate.
I'm getting a sweet deal on an Erskine 60" snow thrower, but I think it's rated at 25GPM.

I understand the performance may be bad, but I want to see how bad as I'm not doing this commercially. I'm just doing my driveway in a very rural area. I have been using a bucket the past 5 years and I'm always scooping up my gravel or sod when the ground is still wet under the snow. Plus for deep snow takes me a long time to clear the driveway because I have to keep backing up and re-plowing the windrow that is left over from the snow spilling over and to the sides of the bucket. Then there is also the problem of snow piles building up and having to spend time breaking them down and moving them if we get an extra heavy winter (northern Wisconsin). I tried using a plow and didn't see much better results than the bucket. Still had to back up and re-plow a lot of windrow, couldn't stack the snow as well, and was still cutting into the gravel/sod. I figure a snow thrower, even if it only throws it 5 feet would be plenty. Do 3 or 4 passes and I'll have at least a 10 to 12ft wide path, no high banks, and hopefully no huge cuts into gravel.

Two questions:
1. If I try running this combination, is there any threat to hurting my machine hydraulics? 

2. Is it difficult/expensive to convert the thrower from a high flow motor to a standard flow?

In the end, if it doesn't work out, I'm sure I can sell the blower for a minimum of 500.00 more than I'm getting for it. Probably closer to 1k more.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

gilroy69 said:


> I have an S175 rated at 16.9GPM flow rate.
> I'm getting a sweet deal on an Erskine 60" snow thrower, but I think it's rated at 25GPM.
> 
> I understand the performance may be bad, but I want to see how bad as I'm not doing this commercially. I'm just doing my driveway in a very rural area. I have been using a bucket the past 5 years and I'm always scooping up my gravel or sod when the ground is still wet under the snow. Plus for deep snow takes me a long time to clear the driveway because I have to keep backing up and re-plowing the windrow that is left over from the snow spilling over and to the sides of the bucket. Then there is also the problem of snow piles building up and having to spend time breaking them down and moving them if we get an extra heavy winter (northern Wisconsin). I tried using a plow and didn't see much better results than the bucket. Still had to back up and re-plow a lot of windrow, couldn't stack the snow as well, and was still cutting into the gravel/sod. I figure a snow thrower, even if it only throws it 5 feet would be plenty. Do 3 or 4 passes and I'll have at least a 10 to 12ft wide path, no high banks, and hopefully no huge cuts into gravel.
> ...


1. No. You just won't have the flow to run the blower at full RPM....clog city unless you have completely dry powder.

2. It's simple to replace the motor, but probably not worth it. Look at the Erskine site, in particular the parts manuals.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I have an ASV PT50 with a 60” Erskine blower in it. This seems similar to yours - 50 hp, about 16.2 gal hydraulic flow.

I’m in Central NY. We get heavy Nor’easter snow and fluffy lake effect. The blower handles it all fine. Just have to go a little slower and take smaller bites the heavier the snow is.

Regarding digging up gravel/sod/dirt, you’ll find that it’s easy to do that with the blower. The cutting edge is like a cheese slicer - easy to slice into the ground.


----------



## gilroy69 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey - thanks for the replies. The guy listed the wrong size. It ended up being an 85" snow blower! Now that I have the serial number, I looked up the specs on Erskine's site. The motor is rated from 24-42 GPM. If I can't blow snow with it or convert it easily, I'll be putting it on the market for sale or trade this fall.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

That s175 standard flow won't like a blower that big. If you can steal it then maybe flip it for a unit better suited to your needs


----------



## gilroy69 (Jul 7, 2015)

I bought it at a very reasonable price. I'm going to hook up to it just for fun, but I'm sure it is too big for my machine. Even if i can turn the auger fast enough to throw snow, I doubt I have the HP to actually throw it any distance. I'm more than likely going to sell/trade for a unit more fitted toward my machine.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

I run a 74 inch schulte blower on my s185. It was literally given to me because a local contractor tried to run it on every high flow machine he had with zero results. I took it, confirmed that the hydraulic motor on the blower was actually far too small to run the blower. I replaced it with a 350 dollar parker motor, matched to my machines requirements and we have good luck with it. Its no speed demon but we successfully chop up fullsize plow banks and blow them over into a ravine.


----------

